# RACE breakdown cover



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi,

Does anybody belong to or used RACE breakdown service? I'm just looking to buy a car and will be driving over to the UK about twice a year over the next few years and want reliable breakdown and services. I know Spanish car insurance covers breakdowns but does it cover you whilst driving in the UK? 

I can only find RACE on the internet that fully offers that service.

Steve.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

My Spanish insurances on both my m/c and car cover me for U.K

I did join RACE when I first came to spain

In my membership year I went to USA where I bought a motor home and toured for five months. As a member of RACE I was an associate member of AAA which entitled me to all their services including free maps. I had two carriers bags of them


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

My insurance provided roadside assistance also covers me in Europe. Most do, but it's worth checking.

I looked into RACE a few years back, and although their coverage was a bit better than the insurance related cover, I decided it wasn't worth the extra cost. Personal choice of course.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and information. I've just had an information leaflet sent to me from RACE with a price of €179 for full international cover. 

Steve


----------

